
Ask HN: How do you get your site to look good if the images are bad? - CM30
Or in other words, if the client or company you&#x27;ve designed that brilliant looking website for decides to use terrible images?<p>Cause I&#x27;ve seen it happen a lot before. Someone designs a really nice site, it looks great when stock images are used, and then the thing completely falls apart when the actual content goes in.<p>For larger companies they can obviously use an in house design team for everything (I assume Apple&#x2F;Microsoft&#x2F;Google have a full team of photographers making sure the images they use look good), but should designers for smaller companies do?<p>How do you make your design look good even if the company owner&#x2F;client&#x2F;team decide to use potato quality images for the home page or what not?<p>Or if you&#x27;re a news site and the only images you can get look utterly awful? Cause that&#x27;s another one I&#x27;m stuck on. I often cover leaked content or things found by people on social media, and that&#x27;s almost inevitably going to be terrible quality here.<p>So what do you do? How do you keep your site design looking good even if the company or client posts terrible looking images?
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Can there really be a solution for this? If you think of your designed web
site as a 'platform' for content (text, images etc) to be slotted in then
unless you can ask your portfolio viewers (is this who you care about thinking
the site looks poor?) to specifically ignore the content it will dominate what
they see. YouTube and a pornography site may have a similar 'design'/ui but
it's the curated content that separates one from being safe to share and the
other not.

